# Bellator 66 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Apr. 20th. Since Bknmax signed up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 66, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (7 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Eddie Alvarez vs. Shinya Aoki
> Rick Hawn vs. Lloyd Woodard
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*
Main Event

Bknmax (8-7) vs pipe (8-2-1)

Main Card

kantowrestler (3-11-1) vs Dan9 (1-3)
John8204 (0-0) vs 2kni3 (1-2)
hixxy (5-7-1) vs dudeabides (4-8)
* 

*
Members signed up:

hixxy
Dan9 
kantowrestler 
pipe 
2kni3 
John8204 
Bknmax 
dudeabides 
*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

In for this one, who wants a beating?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm not crazy about Bellator but I like this card and will give this a shot


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in m8


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up guys, check the op for the matchups the Bknmax vs pipe title fight is on and we have room for more signups like usual. Picks are still due by 7 pm Friday night. (Eastern)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill join in on this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like me and my opponent are trying to get even records.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

No Jason Dent on this card?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His opponent was injured, and Dent never weighed in:

http://www.gatewaymma.com/ohio/2012...will-be-sought-for-jason-dent-at-bellator-66/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if Bellator just told Dent to just prepare for a fight next weekend.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 66 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Lane Sub 1
> Carabello KO 4
> Vegh SD
> Hawk SD
> ...



*
Main Event

Bknmax (8-8) vs pipe (9-2-1)
Fight won by pipe 91 to 63!! 

And the champ goes down! Is that it or will we see a rematch who knows? But here ya go, pipe... here is your belt back, gonna defend it next week? ...










Main Card

John8204 (1-0) vs 2kni3 (1-3)
Fight won by John8204 94 to 85! 

hixxy (5-8-1) vs dudeabides (5-8)
Fight won by dudeabides 84 to 0! 

kantowrestler (3-12-1) vs Dan9 (2-3)
Fight won by Dan9 52 to 49! 
*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was John8204 with 94 points! A couple of those were really close on this awesome event. Hardest fight to pick was the Spang upset. Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems no doubt about it if you guys want to sign up we just need at least two.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

Bknmax


> Brian Rogers,KO,Round 2
> Maiquel Falcao,KO,Round 2 *16*
> Shinya Aoki,Submission,Round 2
> Rick Hawn,Decision (unanimous) *14*
> ...


pipe


> Maiquel Falcao - UD *25*
> Eddie Alvarez - Tko - rnd 2 *21*
> Brian Rogers - Tko - rnd 1
> Rick Hawn - Tko - rnd 2 *22*
> ...


John8204


> Eye UD *25*
> Hawn UD *16*
> Weedman UD *20*
> Rogers KO1
> ...


2kni3


> Rick Hawn 2nd round KO/TKO *25*
> Brian Rogers 1st round KO/TKO
> Eddie Alvarez 2nd round KO/TKO *20*
> Brent weedman Unanimous Decision *19*
> ...


hixxy


> No picks sent


dudeabides


> Eye UD *25*
> Rogers TKO 1
> Falcao TKO 1 *15*
> Alvarez TKO 3 *19*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Shinya Aoki/submission/round 1
> Rick Hawn/TKO/round 1 *21*
> Brent Weedman/TKO/round 1 *15*
> Brian Rogers/TKO/round 1
> ...


Dan9


> Eddie Alvarez vs. Shinya Aoki- Aoki via Sub Round 2
> Rick Hawn vs. Lloyd Woodard- Hawn via TKO Round 1 *21*
> Thiago Michel vs. Brent Weedman- Michel via TKO Round 1
> Brian Rogers vs. Andreas Spang- Rogers via Sub Round 2
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

And I will defend next week. 

I would like to dedicate this win to my hero Charlie Z who is in jail. FREE CHARLIE Z


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

should of stuck with the prelims I knew .. could of easily won this !! fkk lol

also I made $500 in profits from this event .. I played very cautiously though .. or could have had $1000 in profits had I not bought back some of my bets


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I seriously need to get a consistant win streak going if I want a winning record.


----------

